# Same Day Blocks are not dead



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Greetings everyone at my logistics warehouse they released a 930 and 10am block at 845 am. Got a notification for it too.


----------



## lilgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Commutes take longer in Chicago. 45 minutes in advance I'd consider dead.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nothing has changed here in the way they release blocks except no more 10 pm drop. Everything else is the same, just a different system for grabbing them.


----------



## lilgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

sofla11 said:


> Nothing has changed here in the way they release blocks except no more 10 pm drop. Everything else is the same, just a different system for grabbing them.


"Nothing has changed in America, except a new President-elect who has the power and desire to change everything."


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I just saw a few 2 hour same day blocks show up at 9:00 am ish. 
They were scooped up fast


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I just saw a few 2 hour same day blocks show up at 9:00 am ish.
> They were scooped up fast


Yeah I think the four hours went and then they released the go backs for this afternoon.

I noticed they released ones for this morning last night then released some more today. I think that is better than doing them all mid day the day before and having no chance at same day blocks.


----------



## lilgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I just saw a few 2 hour same day blocks show up at 9:00 am ish.
> They were scooped up fast


Yeah, not really worth imo. It's like fishing for a chance to actually go fishing. There are better ways to learn to fish and guarantee food on your plate.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

What about same day 2nd routes.... I'll find out tomorrow


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

lilgreg said:


> Commutes take longer in Chicago. 45 minutes in advance I'd consider dead.


Yeah the 930 one I couldnt do but 65 minutes at 10 pm was realistic for me.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I just saw a few 2 hour same day blocks show up at 9:00 am ish.
> They were scooped up fast


My 4 hour only had 18 packages but my deliveries included Kent and Tacoma so that is spread out by at least 20 miles.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> Nothing has changed here in the way they release blocks except no more 10 pm drop. Everything else is the same, just a different system for grabbing them.


Agreed, few positives too, refreshing is easier and scanning is way better too. 10pm popups were previously Non Existent same thing now as well!


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Saw 3:30 block for today just show about around 2:30
Prob someone's Forfeit


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> My 4 hour only had 18 packages but my deliveries included Kent and Tacoma so that is spread out by at least 20 miles.


How long did it take you ?

I don't mind Tacoma and would even do extra time for that as I'm there on weekends


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> How long did it take you ?
> 
> I don't mind Tacoma and would even do extra time for that as I'm there on weekends


Little under 3 hours. Had to stop in Auburn and Edgewood, I think I did 80 miles today. Sucks


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Nothing here in Portland since the app update. I left my mornings open next week in case blocks start popping up, but I haven't done anything for Amazon in two weeks. GH is more reliable, and I'm thinking about picking up Ubereats as well.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Agreed, few positives too, refreshing is easier and scanning is way better too. 10pm popups were previously Non Existent same thing now as well!


I think scanning is glitchy now. Sometimes, it says wrong barcode then immediately scans. Then when rescanned for the "already scanned" confirmation, I get the do not pick up message.. even though it's already on my route. Headache.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> I think scanning is glitchy now. Sometimes, it says wrong barcode then immediately scans. Then when rescanned for the "already scanned" confirmation, I get the do not pick up message.. even though it's already on my route. Headache.


Same symptoms I had, here is what worked for me. Settings > Application Manager > Delivery > Storage > Clear Cache > Clear Data > Reboot Phone ....................... All set. Now I made a habit of doing this few times a weeks.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Same symptoms I had, here is what worked for me. Settings > Application Manager > Delivery > Storage > Clear Cache > Clear Data > Reboot Phone ....................... All set


FlexDriver....when clearing Data,...what exactly are we clearing from the App if you know? I ask because when I did this weeks ago it cleared my bank acct info and had to re-enter...maybe not an issue with the new update. thanks!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

FlexGuyJim said:


> FlexDriver....when clearing Data,...what exactly are we clearing from the App if you know? I ask because when I did this weeks ago it cleared my bank acct info and had to re-enter...maybe not an issue with the new update. thanks!


It only clears the data stored in the phones cache, bank info is stored in their servers NOT in the phone may be you have accidentally made changes in your account.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> It only clears the data stored in the phones cache, bank info is stored in their servers NOT in the phone may be you have accidentally made changes in your account.


got it...thanks! one last ?...been clearing cache daily here assuming it keeps the app running faster, how often, if ever do you clear data?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

FlexGuyJim said:


> got it...thanks! one last ?...been clearing cache daily here assuming it keeps the app running faster, how often, if ever do you clear data?


I clear cache and data every few days but I use "Advanced Task Killer" very very often to boost my phone speed.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I clear cache and data every few days but I use "Advanced Task Killer" very very often to boost my phone speed.


nice...thanks again!


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Just got 2 blocks in 1 day again... 2:30 block... no alert or notification


----------



## konoplya (Apr 16, 2016)

i was able to grab a 10:30 this morning at 9:50. got to the warehouse and they had no packages for me. went home and got paid.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I've never had that happen.... Tomorrow is my scheduled day... Going to start asking others when they grabbed blocks to see if I can get a time drop down


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Numerous same day blocks showing up this morning 

I even saw 10am-2pm block.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Numerous same day blocks showing up this morning
> 
> I even saw 10am-2pm block.


Yeah got a 6 am notification for 7 730 8 830 9 and 10. Our warehouse is thankfully buzzing again.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Nothing today !!
Been checking since 5am

It's not really consistent when they release them I also checked last night and there was nothing

Checked at 10 PM as well and there was nothing

I did notice a few 3hour blocks yesterday around 3pm that were released around 2:30
Those are returns and during rush hour.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Saw a few 3-6pm and 3:30-6:30PM which just showed up less than 30mins before the start of the block.


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah got a 6 am notification for 7 730 8 830 9 and 10. Our warehouse is thankfully buzzing again.


How do u get notifications and the app keeps logging out?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Turn on notifications for the app 
Settings Applications Application Manager Delivery Notifications 

That's on my Samsung S7


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Saw a 7PM-11pm block tonight 

I don't deliver at night though.


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Turn on notifications for the app
> Settings Applications Application Manager Delivery Notifications
> 
> That's on my Samsung S7


I have notifications on, but what i am saying does the app log out from time to time? Or u keep using the app frequently so it doesn't log out? Keeping it active?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Mine stays logged in most of the day.
I think if u r inactive it logs u out after an hour ? Not sure

I try to check for blocks at least once an hour


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Mine stays logged in most of the day.
> I think if u r inactive it logs u out after an hour ? Not sure


How do u keep it active that long? I have to open the app from time to time like 1 hour intervals to keep it active. At night i miss blocks for morning since i be sleeping. And it logs out


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Mine logs out at night too.
I need to sleep so I don't really want to get notifications in the middle of the night and also I somehow doubt they're releasing anything After midnight Most of the blocks are releasing early morning at 5am to 6am but could also be at any time now.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Got a 10am block at 9:12. Just enough time to get to warehouse.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Mine logs out at night too.
> I need to sleep so I don't really want to get notifications in the middle of the night and also I somehow doubt they're releasing anything After midnight Most of the blocks are releasing early morning at 5am to 6am but could also be at any time now.


I set alarms today for 5, 6, 7, 8 , and 9. I only saw something at 9.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I set alarms today for 5, 6, 7, 8 , and 9. I only saw something at 9.


Was it an evening block by any chance??


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

sweatypawz said:


> Was it an evening block by any chance??


No, 11-2


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Today I saw a 7AM 8:30AM and 10AM but these only showed up about 30minutes before the start. They went fast.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

5-8pm block showed up at 4:10pm

This is bad shift on a Friday night 
Most likely returns and during rush hour


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

sofla11 said:


> Nothing has changed here in the way they release blocks except no more 10 pm drop. Everything else is the same, just a different system for grabbing them.


Ok so 10pm drops were dead. So i figured out the 24 hour release thing. Every morning I would grab my 9am for the next day and at 4pm I would grab my self a second block for the next day. All of a sudden nothing! all day nothing. I asked a worker and she told me that they had 100 cars this morning load up. But yet its as if my offers have stopped completely. ANY ONE ELSE HAVE THIS HAPPEN? I was told by someone that they were trainning in blocks of workers. Lets say drivers 1-100 were given the green light for a week to get trainned and now they have moved onto the next block of drivers? HAS ANYONE HERD OF THIS? ARE THEY CONTROLING WHO CAN GRAB FOR PURPOSES OF TRAINNING THERE WORK FORCE? My offers have stopped completely and no scheduled blocks this week either.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> HAS ANYONE HERD OF THIS? ARE THEY CONTROLING WHO CAN GRAB FOR PURPOSES OF TRAINNING THERE WORK FORCE? M


It sounds utterly ridiculous. Not true


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It sounds utterly ridiculous. Not true


 I wouldn't say it's not true 100%. Can it be proven, probably not, but there seems to be too many coincidences.
I've said this a long time ago and still believe that they most certainly can/do control who get's blocks. I've always said you are either getting blocks easily or no matter how hard you try you get no blocks. Has nothing to do with how fast you are or you're block grabbing prowess! 
I believe that many people will attest to this happening to them........simply put....."THE SWITCH GOES OFF" and no matter what you do, no blocks for you! 
Then when you do get a block it's all new faces.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I've never gotten a scheduled block or reserved offer. It's always been by fishing for open blocks. There doesn't seem to be a pattern for how they release blocks it really depends on the warehouse and the demand I think


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I see most morning blocks at our WH showing up just about 30mins before the sched start time. Probably because of cancellations or late packages or just last minute capacity ?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah whether it's controlled or fair there's nothing you can really do about how Amazon handles the blocks. it's a little more fair now that it's not only at 10 PM and you have to check all the time. More work for fishers like me but I wasn't getting any reserved schedule anyways


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Got a Sunday block 7:3oAM
Exactly 24hours before the start.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

PrimeNow here. I just don't get this 24-hr release thing. Is it possible they are not offered at UWA2? Same day blocks are still the same shitshow but loads of new 2-, 3-, 4- hr configurations for same day like 1:30-4:30, 5:30-9:30, 7:30-9:30. Some are released 2-3 hours in advance. Others 15-min prior to start of block.

I want to know if I am wasting my time trying to pick up 24 in advance. I'm a good fisher, so that's not the issue. I am believing limepro when he has said that there is some sort of internal selective algorithm that only allows certain users to see the blocks. Maybe since "it" knows if I am proficient at getting same day blocks, "it" has opted me out of the 24-hr notice?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Most definitely more random and unpredictable. Of course different locations are doing different things so not the same everywhere. 
Fair or not fair, just trying to state some observations to come up with a conclusion. 
Fishing is something that works in favor of those willing to put in the hours at the warehouse or are close by. So, if you're willing to do that and have the location advantage, that's just how it goes.

I just scored a next day block as well at the 24hour mark.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

I am nearby WH, so same day is not a problem. I have had incredible luck (or is it the system) of opening the app and seeing a block offer waiting at that moment. A more primitive version of fishing, but I'll take it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

chefseth said:


> I am nearby WH, so same day is not a problem. I have had incredible luck (or is it the system) of opening the app and seeing a block offer waiting at that moment. A more primitive version of fishing, but I'll take it.


 I was actually replying to silentguy's post but still relevant to your post. I'm a logistics guy so I believe the 2 services are completely different animals. Prime now is truly "on demand" as most deliveries are 1 and 2 hour types, hot wheels, groceries etc. They don't know demand ahead of time, at least not as far as I know. Logistics, they have an idea how many packages are on their way and can release next day blocks and then make up the difference with same day releases. 
Point is next day blocks for prime now would be less likely......they seem to even be moving more towards mmore same day releases for logistics as well. Again, this is an observation.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

chefseth said:


> PrimeNow here. I just don't get this 24-hr release thing. Is it possible they are not offered at UWA2? Same day blocks are still the same shitshow but loads of new 2-, 3-, 4- hr configurations for same day like 1:30-4:30, 5:30-9:30, 7:30-9:30. Some are released 2-3 hours in advance. Others 15-min prior to start of block.
> 
> I want to know if I am wasting my time trying to pick up 24 in advance. I'm a good fisher, so that's not the issue. I am believing limepro when he has said that there is some sort of internal selective algorithm that only allows certain users to see the blocks. Maybe since "it" knows if I am proficient at getting same day blocks, "it" has opted me out of the 24-hr notice?


Where is UWA2?

My comments are only for BFI5 which is Amazon.com

I also just saw a 30minute before 9am today


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

chefseth said:


> I am nearby WH, so same day is not a problem. I have had incredible luck (or is it the system) of opening the app and seeing a block offer waiting at that moment. A more primitive version of fishing, but I'll take it.


What times do you get lucky ?
I really only get them a few mins before they start
Today was able to get 24 hrs ahead

I've never gotten reserved or scheduled.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

UWA2 North Seattle Prime Now

I still have not found any patterns of same day block releases. I thought I did after the new update but after a couple days, those expected blocks did not appear. I realize Prime Now is more unpredictable, but there is always something to deliver from UWA2 (HotWheels, Groceries, parcels, Pet Store...)

Oh, and I agree that once on a block, it is easy to USUALLY easy to add additional blocks to make several consecutive blocks. But not certain if given preference over those who are still fishing...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

chefseth said:


> I want to know if I am wasting my time trying to pick up 24 in advance.


You have to figure out the pattern for your warehouse. Not every warehouse does it 24 hours ahead.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Can it be proven, probably not, but there seems to be too many coincidences.


But this notion they are only using new drivers and not old ones. I dont buy that. I am an old driver and can get blocks when I need them. I do think you are right that they can affect who gets blocks but from what I have seen when blue vest are on computers their algorithims are not that complex. They release blocks when they want to and people grab them. I dont buy all the doomsday conspiracy theories.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Grabbed a 7am block for Sunday at like 730am on Saturday...

Grabbed a 1:30 3hrblock at 1:05... didn't get there till 1:45 but hit the ? ya knowwwww....

Got 40hours this week

Scheduled for the next 2 days... they told me only 630am drivers are going to get doubles now...


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Ok so 10pm drops were dead. So i figured out the 24 hour release thing. Every morning I would grab my 9am for the next day and at 4pm I would grab my self a second block for the next day. All of a sudden nothing! all day nothing. I asked a worker and she told me that they had 100 cars this morning load up. But yet its as if my offers have stopped completely. ANY ONE ELSE HAVE THIS HAPPEN? I was told by someone that they were trainning in blocks of workers. Lets say drivers 1-100 were given the green light for a week to get trainned and now they have moved onto the next block of drivers? HAS ANYONE HERD OF THIS? ARE THEY CONTROLING WHO CAN GRAB FOR PURPOSES OF TRAINNING THERE WORK FORCE? My offers have stopped completely and no scheduled blocks this week either.


What version of the app do you have? Older versions don't get offers anymore


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

No same day blocks today. 
Been fishing since 5am

Gotta change bait ....


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Also if Blue Vests are releasing blocks it would be good to know their work schedule. 
I think they start at 8:30 AM


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Also if Blue Vests are releasing blocks it would be good to know their work schedule.
> I think they start at 8:30 AM


I know of 3 different blue vests that release blocks for us... morning midday and afternoon...sometimes there is another guy there around 230 too


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

WH worker told me there is 4-8am shift and 9:30-1pm shift. 
This was yellow vest person.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> Nothing here in Portland since the app update. I left my mornings open next week in case blocks start popping up, but I haven't done anything for Amazon in two weeks. GH is more reliable, and I'm thinking about picking up Ubereats as well.


Uber eats really sucks. Don't expect any tips. 
Some trips I got less than $5 pay


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Only thing that I saw show up today was 
3 hour blocks 5:30PM, 6:30PM


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

chefseth said:


> PrimeNow here. I just don't get this 24-hr release thing. Is it possible they are not offered at UWA2? Same day blocks are still the same shitshow but loads of new 2-, 3-, 4- hr configurations for same day like 1:30-4:30, 5:30-9:30, 7:30-9:30. Some are released 2-3 hours in advance. Others 15-min prior to start of block.
> 
> I want to know if I am wasting my time trying to pick up 24 in advance. I'm a good fisher, so that's not the issue. I am believing limepro when he has said that there is some sort of internal selective algorithm that only allows certain users to see the blocks. Maybe since "it" knows if I am proficient at getting same day blocks, "it" has opted me out of the 24-hr notice?


I think they rotate who get offers for that week. Drivers 1-100 get offers this week and 102-200 are,turned off. I was told they rotate workers so that everyone gets, training before the holidays. A lot of new drivers and even new locations. This could be.. but I could be wrong


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Saw an 8am same day show up
At 7am. I was too slow and someone else grabbed it


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Grabbed a 7:30AM for tomorrow exactly 24hours before


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Only thing that I saw show up today was
> 3 hour blocks 5:30PM, 6:30PM


isn't it pitch black dark then lol

I got a 630am route for tomorrow at like 9am today...

I have this app that tracks notifications I might put the data in a spreadsheet and figure out a pattern llol


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Not sure I see any patterns. 

I don't deliver at night so won't do evening blocks.
Morning blocks are ok with me though.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Saw an 8am same day show up
> At 7am. I was too slow and someone else grabbed it


They initially dropped those last night I got a notification a bit after midnight for 7 730 andn8


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah I saw that a notification came in at 12:35
I turn my phone off at night as I need to sleep. 

I ended up getting a 9:30 at 8:55 and was able to make it in time to the warehouse. It turned out good because the delivery was in Tacoma , so I could end my route close to my house.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Almost all my blocks have been same day
Only a few exactly 24 hours in advance. 

You gotta check almost all day ....


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I mostly get them while im scanning my packages lately.... Scan some then check..... lol drive out the lot check..... get to the first stop and check... usually by then i see something... If not have to wait all day and try and grab one that someone drops or ones they release because they have more packages that came in


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

The amount of time to actually get the block is dropping significantly. You have to be damn fast.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

At my warehouse I noticed it's mostly white vans. For first flex shift at 7am I only counted 7 cars.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I see they are releasing blocks less than 1 hour before the start.
There's gonna be more people just waiting in the parking lot for a shift


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

silentguy said:


> At my warehouse I noticed it's mostly white vans. For first flex shift at 7am I only counted 7 cars.


Be curious how many cars for the 8,9,10am blocks.

And I only got 12 spread out packages.

I think most of the packages are going to the white vans but I could be wrong because I don't know what's happening in the later shifts.

Van driver told me they get over 100 packages and they usually have to deliver for 10 hours or more


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Be curious how many cars for the 8,9,10am blocks.
> 
> And I only got 12 spread out packages.
> 
> ...


Same warehouse as you I notice they only uses white vans in the mornings, we use the loading docks closest to the entrance. Later in the day we use the ones furthest from the entrance and the white vans are nowhere to be found.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I only seem to see the morning blocks and the late afternoon 3hr blocks 
My 9:30 AM was low on packages too. 

I think 8:30 might be the busiest time


----------

